# stool withholding



## pineapplelvr (Dec 4, 2009)

is there a code for "stool with-holding?"  can't really code it as constipation--it's more behavioral in a child--any thoughts, ideas, opinions?


----------



## britbrit852003 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm thinking this may be a mental disorder code since the child is doing this to himself.
So looked under disturbance in the index then digestive then psychogenic and it lead me to code 306.4-physiciological malfunction arising from mental factors gastrointestinal .
I was also thinking 312.89-other consuct disorder.


----------



## TLCooper (Dec 4, 2009)

how about code 307.7 - encopresis - the voluntary or involuntary passage of stool  in a child over age 4


----------



## jwhassjr (Dec 4, 2009)

britbrit852003 said:


> I'm thinking this may be a mental disorder code since the child is doing this to himself.
> So looked under disturbance in the index then digestive then psychogenic and it lead me to code 306.4-physiciological malfunction arising from mental factors gastrointestinal .
> I was also thinking 312.89-other consuct disorder.



I'm in favor of 306.4, it can be indexed under constipation, psychogenic, which seems to be in line with the context of the problem.


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 10, 2009)

TLCooper said:


> how about code 307.7 - encopresis - the voluntary or involuntary passage of stool  in a child over age 4



I thought the problem was voluntary _non_-passage of stool... if so, then 307.7 is the exact _opposite_ of what is being diagnosed!


----------

